# Pedders coilover issue



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey guys, im having an issue with my pedders coilovers. My passengerside strut had recently started making a small noise. Upon further investigation, i noticed that there is fluid in the top hat of my strut mount. Its coming from the top of the strut where the dampening knob is. Anyone know where is can get ahold of pedders to see if i can order a new strut?


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

Try pedders..


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I did and no response. Appearently their us phone number doesnt exist.


----------



## Cass23VSU4 (Mar 13, 2014)

Pedders is very hard to get a hold of form time to time. You're better off tracking down one of their distributors/installers. I know you're in Nova Scotia but Rob at Wretched Motorsports in Connecticut. Contact info is on his website.


----------

